# shear bolt question - unknown double Moldboard plow model



## VTfarm (Sep 23, 2013)

I have an older, unknown plow model. I've triggered the front Moldboard and cannot locate a replacement bolt or pin. 

I've attached a photo of where I think a pin might belong, but don't know for sure if it's a pin that's blown or if it's spring trigger that won't lock back into place. Either way, the Moldboard easily flips when I start to plow easy ground. 

Can anyone identify the plow and or let me know if I'm looking for a shear pin/bolt or if it's a defective spring? 

Thanks.

---> i posted this in the wrong section and can't figure out how to delete or move it. Sorry!


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

From the look of the notch (and the way these things were usually designed and built) I'd guess it was a spring setup. Probably someone over at the Yesterday's Tractors forums can help you identify the plow make/model.


----------



## VTfarm (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, thank you. I figured out (by scanning a lot of photos online) that it's a John Deere 415-A with springs. I replaced the spring and finished the field.


----------

